# Interesting light weight ground pounder,Rutan Ares Mudfighter



## Torch (Mar 30, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG9LlHcX8lg_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Mar 30, 2017)

Also interesting.Piper PA-48 Enforcer - Wikipedia


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 30, 2017)

.... great out-of-the-box design, ARES.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 30, 2017)

Or this beastie...looks like a crop sprayer but carrying something even more lethal than nasty chemicals!

http://www.iomax.net/archangel/


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 30, 2017)

Interesting!


----------

